# Have you frozen your eggs? Case studies needed for newspaper health pages



## ClaireH-N (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm looking for women to talk about why they decided to freeze their eggs - maybe they haven't met a partner or perhaps their reasons are health or career related. Ideally, I'm looking for someone who froze her eggs, then went on to have a baby / babies at a later date using those eggs. Positive story for the health pages of a national newspaper. Thank you.


----------

